# AUTHORITY, OBEDIENCE, AND CONSCIENCE



## kwflatbed

Law Enforcement Today
AUTHORITY, OBEDIENCE, AND CONSCIENCE
The profession of law enforcement is a challenging, often rewarding career that in the right hands brings honor, worthy service and benefits the community served. It should not, however, be placed in the hands of those who show up to collect a regular paycheck and are content to perform whatever they are told to do, without question. 
Read More: http://lawenforcementtoday.com/2013/01/26/authority-obedience-and-conscience/


----------

